# The downside of alternative energy.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The downside of alternative energy is showing its ugly side as there is a need for new high voltage power transmission lines in Kansas. As more and more wind farms come on line there is becoming a need to export excess power.

From The Hutchinson News this morning about proposed lines, "The three cables of a 765-kilovolt power line can carry up to six times the electricity of the three smaller cables of a 345-kilovolt line, the largest now used in Kansas. Another major advantage is that the higher-voltage system also loses less electricity during transmission."

WOW! I had no idea such high voltages were being used for power transmission. How would you like to live within a few thousand feet of one of those lines? Can you say energy field?

We are all aware of the many attempts to show the link between high voltage lines and cancer. Study after study gives no absolute results. Still if I had property with a home on it along one of the selected routes I think I would sell out. 

Full story here: http://www.hutchnews.com/Localregional/powerlines2009-05-09T22-05-27


----------



## woodsman (Dec 8, 2008)

High tension power lines are not specific to alternative energy. At least you're not getting coal and oil smoke pollution IN ADDITION to these power lines spoiling the landscape.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A 2.5MW wind turbine in Mich generates at 34,600 volts.
That goes to a sub station and gets kicked up to go on the trans line.


Try some time to get a major utility to *admit* to what the line losses are in all their 'long lines'. . . . .

there ain't no free lunch......


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

So, what's the alternative? Do we all relocate to windy areas so we get our power from close by? All forms of power production are going to have some kind of down side. At least high tension electrical wires are less daunting than dealing with radioactive waste. Would you rather they put that in your back yard? Of course, your feeling might change once the power goes out and you're sitting there in the dark.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

There's no doubt that a lot of us who have never had anything to do with the ugly aspect of power generation are going to have to like it or lump it as things like wind farms are built. I'm going to be looking out of my front window at a wind farm out in Lake Ontario on an island, and while it's not terribly close, I'll be seeing a field of red lights in the night time that were never there before. Something I'll just have to get used to. 

Other farmers south of me will probably get some good pay out of the lines going through their fields, though.

It's too bad, but at the same time I guess I can't see a better option.

Jennifer


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

They are indeed a necessity that go hand in hand with regular power generation plants or alternative power sites. 

It is sort of the same old song that while everyone wants wind farms or ocean wave generation they only want them if they don't have to look at them or have them on their own property. Personally I would enjoy seeing them from my windows.

Actually the proposed lines will also support regular power generation as Kansas new governor has agreed to let a coal fired plant be built in western Kansas while Sebelius blocked it. It will actually be an addition to a current plant. The new governor saw fit to allow it but on the condition that alternative energy installations were also a part of the package as well as retirement of old fossil fuel units. The plant owners will be required to build a minimum 179 MW wind farm. Win win in my opinion.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

if line loss is higher on the smaller lines then whats the problem.
if we can get the grid updated t6o handle the power generated by alternative energy then there will be less need for those coal fired plants .


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

There will always be the need for conventional plants to fill in for the uneven output by alternative production. At the rate electrical consumption is growing across the US both kinds of plants need to be built just to keep up with demand.

Once the transmission lines are in place I do expect to see a rise in the number of wind farms that are built. The transmission system has been holding back some of the builders from what I read.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Another news story today, this time about a north/south line leading into Nebraska. More infrastructure to accommodate even more wind farms. I sure like the idea of using more alternative energy generation. Now where is a good photovoltaics generation farm for sunny western Kansas?


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

It seems to me that small alternative power stations are the answer...by that I mean off grid stand alone.....I just bought 20 solar panels and 3 small southwind wind turbines along with a good used forklift battery......this is my second system (different locations) and I will not need to worry about blackouts and brownout ever again.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree with DMD Farms, the only way to reduce the need for high voltage power lines is for everyone to be required to produce some or all of their own electric usage. Not likely to happen in the near future. 

With the price of solar systems coming down we are checking into getting at least part of our power from a solar system. I had the idea that we could use universal power supplies that are already in use here and use those as our back-up instead of a battery bank. The UPSs wouldn't hold more a couple hours worth of power but it would be something.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The volages are nothing new, but where they come from is. Instead of having a few high voltage generators, We will have LOTS of high voltage generators and that takes more infrastructure that doesnt exist. Most of the places you would put wind or solar generators are no where near where you would put coal or gas plants.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

An awful lot of years ago a good friend / neighbor's dad was an engineer on a new to the industry at the time. . . a million volt transmission line . . . .I believe in PA.
Never did hear anything about the outcome of that line.
Sure wouldn't want to be near that line.

So yes high voltages have been around a long while


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

If the new lines can carry up to six times the electricity, then I guess the choice is really:

One higher power line putting those people along it at risk,
Or 6 smaller lines also putting the people along it at risk.

I would favor the one large line and place it in a sparsely populated corridor to limit the impact, rather than have 6 different lines with population along each, as the impact would certainly be greater. Ideally the company would purchase the property and not allow housing within a certain distance, but of course people have lived for many years along high voltage lines and probably will continue to do so despite the obvious health risks. 

Living in an area that has limited wind potential, I would much rather have long distance wind electricity than keep on building the coal power plants that you see every 50 miles around here. There is a certain section of the US that is ideal for wind power and as that resource is developed a re-routing of infrastructure will be necessary as areas like ours are opened up to that renewable resource and weaned off of fossil fuels and combustion. While it may be hard on those living in windy regions it certainly is better for the US as a whole to develop wind power. 

As a side note, a little brochure in our power bill from Virginia Power stated that they have contracted to purchase a certain percentage of sustainable wind power from out-of-state in lieu of building another coal plant to supply the growing demands of Virginia's population. I was glad to hear that, even if it means larger/higher voltage transmission lines.


----------

